# not eating, advice needed



## Laura K. (Aug 19, 2007)

Hi,

Our two Chinese mantids we have raised since hatching now have their wings (adult molt 2 weeks ago). We moved them to larger enclosures. MeiMei eats every cricket she can catch (half of the time she looks like she is about to pop). Manny on the other hand has not eaten any crickets in almost a week. Saw him with one a long time ago but he only ate a portion and then dropped it.

We are concerned, we have been getting medium size crickets and he just seems to move away from them. We got the smaller crickets again but still he is having trouble. Today he has just been pacing back and forth. We moved him back to a smaller enclosure and he did grab a cricket. But only ate the head off and dropped it.

Do you think he just doesn't want crickets anymore?

I went to Grubco and have placed an order for fly larvae. How long will the larvae take to hatch and make food for Manny? I am worried he will starve. My DH refused to release him as that is really what I want to do.

Any suggestions?


----------



## Rick (Aug 19, 2007)

Males tend to eat infrequently as it is. Seems normal to me.

When you get the grubco order take out what you need and put the rest in the fridge. The ones you took out will turn into flies within a week.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Aug 19, 2007)

Spray them at least once a day, Manny needs a drink!


----------



## Nick Barta (Aug 19, 2007)

Mantids are a lot more resiliant than we tend to give them credit for.

As adults, they can survive without food for a considerable amount of time. Try some wild caught bees, flies, butterflies or moths. Keep us posted on Mannys' health.

CHEERS!!!

Nick Barta

Mantisplace.com


----------



## Ben.M (Aug 19, 2007)

If 1 of my mantids arnt eating i use a wild caught moth and they snatch it up straight away


----------



## buddhistsoldier88 (Aug 19, 2007)

> If 1 of my mantids arnt eating i use a wild caught moth and they snatch it up straight away


So basically a change in diet is what they are looking for? :?:


----------



## Ben.M (Aug 19, 2007)

Only to get them going again


----------



## Laura K. (Aug 20, 2007)

Thanks all for the great advice. I caught two house flies and put them in the cage. They were gone in a few hours. LOL

I'll try not to be such a worry wort and overreact next time.


----------



## Ben.M (Aug 20, 2007)

But thats a good thing, it shows that u really care for ur mantids


----------

